# Type characters from 'Kingsman: The Secret Service'?



## keiralexa (Nov 23, 2014)

Recently caught it in the cinema and found it rather amazing. Colin firth, Mark strong & Samuel L. Jackson, what a trio!

Anyway, first let me establish that I am ABSOLUTELY horrid at typing characters and this is also my first attempt, so kindly bear with me and my nonsense So here it goes...

Eggsy: ESFP
Harry/Galahad: INXJ
Richmond Valentine: ESFJ
Roxy: IXXJ
Merlin: ISTJ
Gazelle: ISTX


Hope you guys can help with better results 
I'm literally cringing and doubting whether I should embarrass myself by publishing this because I don't usually like sharing my opinions with people when I'm aware that I'm incorrect or not entirely accurate. My resolution for the year is to not be shy/afraid of expressing myself and making mistakes though so I'm going through with it.

Anyway, please help, and thank you for viewing!


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Eggsy : XSFP
Harry Hart : INFJ? I could see him being an intj with well developed Fi, but infj seems to fit better. 
Merlin: INTJ. 
Roxy: ISxJ? Unsure about this one.
Valentine : ENFP!
Arthur : XSTJ


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Eggsy- ENTP.
Harry Hart- INTJ.
Merlin- INTP.
Valentine- ENFP.
Arthur- ISTJ.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I think ESFP is pretty obvious for Eggsy. 
I don't know what type Harry Hart was, but he annoyed the patience out of me. 
ENFP makes the most sense for Valentine, I think, although I can see where you get ESFJ from. 
Roxy was the only non-stupid and annoying character in the entire movie. They needed a smart female character to avoid misogyny accusations, so they didn't add any pointlessly stupid things about her. She struck me as ISTJ (very little Fe in her flirting style =) )
I can't remember the specific names of anyone else.


----------



## Bob the protagonist (Sep 28, 2015)

Eggsy- ESFP. socially adept, would rather ask about problems than work them out himself, more interested in concrete issues and isn't bothered to bend the rules
Harry Hart- xNTJ. on the fence, small social circle, and doesn't seem to be bothered about not being able to tell people about his job, no visible reactions to a lot of emotion, (whilst Ts can be emotional, they tend to internalize it and separate it from rational thoughts, well organized, well kept, emphasis on dress codes 
Merlin- INTP. doesn't tolerate lack of thinking, good with computers/technology, not afraid to bend rules, good improvisation, fairly straightforward to others (at least in instructions)
Valentine- INTP I disagree with most people that he's some ExFP, it's always struck me as fairly obvious that he doesn't like people, and as for being an F, he definitely isn't, he seems to internalize his emotions and separate them from thought, and whilst he does show emotion (e.g. when James Arnold dies) he doesn't involve the emotion with the decision making process, he remains completely logical, he's good at improvisation and accepts what he has to deal with it, he clearly dislikes dress code and goes in favour of his own (questionable) fashion sense, what's more, his genuine and apparently kind exterior isn't a facade, he doesn't strategically lie, also, he quickly picks up on when people are hiding something, part of the INTP's unique ability to be a "social chameleon" (not saying other types are unable to do so, just INTPs work off of doing that). Works mainly by himself (despite his lackies doing manual labour which INTPs famously dislike) doing the skilled work himself, coming up with designs and concepts. He is also not bothered about other's discomfort despite seeming to do so (when he walks past the screaming prisoners). Outwardly, at least to Gazelle, he doesn't seem like an INTP, and is much more friendly and at ease, this is only because of continued close contact. Also he genuinely believes he's sane.
Arthur- ENTJ climbs up the top of the social ladder, and stays there. Likes status, and class. Good management skills, good people skills, not too afraid of abstract concepts, good thinker, doesn't let emotions get in his way, but still has them.


----------



## BlackArrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Eggsy: ESFP
Roxy: ISTJ
Harry Hart/Galahad: INTJ
Merlin: INTJ
Valentine: ENFP probably
Gazelle: ISTP probably
Arthur: ISTJ but I'm not sure about him either


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Colin Firth's character was a (badass) INTJ. Samuel L. Jackson's was an ESFP. They were supposed to be opposites. Also remember the conversation where they talked about how Firth grew up wanting to be a Bond villain (INTJ stereotype) and Jackson wanted to grow up to be an action hero like Bond (ESxP stereotype)? It was supposed to be ironic that they ended up in opposite roles for their personalities.


----------



## alinenotloser (Jan 3, 2016)

I've watched it again to type!!
Eggsy - ENFP
Roxy - IXTJ
Harry - INTJ
Valentine - ENFJ (feelers can be villains too, ok???)

Eggsy really seems a N type to me. Though I can see he has a lot of Se, I assume it's there just because the situation of his family wasn't the best - you have to learn how to act in the moment. But the things he says, the way he says them, it just strikes me as Ne. I've made up a whole theory about him, and I would be happy to share  

(I feel stupid, it's my first post, sorry for the bad english, and hi )


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

alinenotloser said:


> I've watched it again to type!!
> Eggsy - ENFP
> Roxy - IXTJ
> Harry - INTJ
> ...


Hi!
Is the theory about him about his type? If so, please share it!


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Just watched the sequel.

I'm more certain of ESFP for Eggsy than ever. Just not sure of his Enneagram.

Harry is INxJ. I thought I spotted Fe, but not sure.


----------



## hootie (Jul 15, 2017)

Eggsy: ESFP
Harry: INTJ
Merlin: INTP
Roxy: IxFJ (no idea as to Si or Ni whatsoever. It's really hard to spot those two as dominants and we didn't really see that much of her)
Arthur: ESTJ


----------

